# 18hundos?



## Huskerhunter (Aug 8, 2019)

I hava a couple bottles I’m unsure of on their dates. The first one I think is a pickle jar. It has no markings and is super thick. The seam doesn’t go all the way to the lip and it has a lot of bubbles within the glass. 



The second one is a little Nerve & Bone Liniment bottle that has seams that stop right at the lip. I can’t find any info on it as there is no other embossing on the bottle to i.d. a maker. Any info is appreciated...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 8, 2019)

They both look to me like they date to around the 1870s or so.  I'm not sure if the pickle bottle is American or British, I'm leaning towards American.  If it is British then it could be a lot later.  The medicine looks pretty 1870s to me.  Unfortunately the company lasted for quite a while so it can't be narrowed down based on dates of operation.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2019)

*On the origin of the pickle jar, I have an impression different from CanadianBottles.  I just looked at several of these jars on my shelf, and I think this jar is not USA-produced.  It's mostly intuition, of course, but this jar seems to be a bruiser -- thick-walled like other British pickle jars I've encountered.  The jars of this form on my shelf are not particularly robust.  Just an opinion for what it's worth.

*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah I could definitely be wrong on thinking that the pickle jar is American.  It looks different than the British pickle jars I've seen but I also haven't seen many American ones to compare it to.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 9, 2019)

Am I wrong in thinking that I see a pontil mark on the base of that liniment bottle?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2019)

I was wondering about that mark, I decided it must not be a pontil.  It doesn't look rough enough, plus that appears to be a pretty small bottle so the mark on the bottom must be tiny.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 12, 2019)

At first glance it looks a little like a pontil but the lip isn't right for a pontil.  I think it's just a mold mark.  Bottle would be around 1880 to 1900.   

Jim G


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 14, 2019)

What is a "hundos"  ?!?!?!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 16, 2019)

Bohdan said:


> What is a "hundos"  ?!?!?!



Slang for "hundreds". OP asks "18 Hundos" (hundreds). Get it?


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 18, 2019)

Some (silly) slang !


----------

